# admission/discharge with heart cath



## kimwinkle (Feb 25, 2010)

I am just getting back into coding cardiology and can't remember if you can charge an admission or discharge with a heart cath.   Usually these are outpatient, but sometimes they are inpatient if they have other problems.   Would you ever charge an admission or discharge if you did a heart cath on an inpatient?


----------



## RKN122306 (Mar 2, 2010)

If your doc is doing the heart cath and then the patient has to be admitted after because of complications you can bill an admit and put a 25 on the EM code, and if the patient is discharged the next day you can code for the discharge.  

If the patient is only getting the heart cath and going home the same day do not bill either an admit or discharge


----------



## kimwinkle (Mar 12, 2010)

Thank you!!


----------

